# What is this????????????



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2007)

In the first two pics there are some signs that showed up on my coleogyne leaves... What is it? Is is threatening for my plant's survival? what could I do to help it? In the other pics you can see the condition of my vanda (or mokara - i can't remember now...) in which it arrived today... Please help...!!!!! What could I do?... Thank you very much in advance... !!!!! Any help is appreciated...

Regards, Thanasis...


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2007)

That's sunburn on the vanda. I wouldn't be thrilled with it, but it's not life threatening, just a bit unsightly to look at.

As for the cologyne...sorry but the photos are so blurry, I can't tell if there are bugs or if it's light reflection. Maybe someone has keener eyes or you could take another photo?


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 13, 2007)

It could be sunburn, as Candace suggests, but the pattern looks wrong for it, in my opinion. I am also seeing cellular collapse further into the leaf. I suspect that you have a fungal problem, particularly bad with the vandaceous plant on the right. Many times this occurs in cooler weather with high humidity and poor air circulation. The Coel. pics are not clear but I think, from what I can see, there are just a few small areas of cellular collapse. and the white is light reflecting off of water on the leaf. Is that correct? If it is, I would just put the Coel. into higher air circulation and keep the leaves dry for a couple of weeks. The Vanda you can try to save, if it is fungal, but you will need more drastic measures. Take a single edge razor blade, and remove all the blackened tissue, cutting at least 1.3 cm into the good tissue. Dust the cut ends with a powdered fungicide and you may want to treat the whole plant with a liquid fungicide. 

Are these the only two plants that you are having problems with? Are you growing in a greenhouse?

Hold off on my measures until we get more opinions!


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2007)

Now that I look better at the photos, I do see the areas of concern Ron mentioned. It's possible that it was sunburned first and has another problem on top of the sunburn. Did you just receive it in the mail? If so and you're not happy with the condition, send it back.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 13, 2007)

I missed the arrived today part on the Vanda. There is a possibility that the cellular collapse and discoloration is from being exposed to cold during transit? Is that possible?

I would request a refund or replacement on it, if it was a purchase.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the black markings on the vanda leaves are caused by the high humudity and poor air circulation that Ron mentioned. I have a strap-leaved vanda hybrid which had 2 leaf tips afflicted by that cos ithas been raining non-stop these few days. I just cut it off and let it heal and it will be ok...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2007)

I hate to say it but, the ceologyne leaves look like scale/mealie damage. look on the underside and if so treat accordingly.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all,
Thank you all for the info… I received the vanda in the condition you can see… I guess that I cannot send it back because I have already treated it in a similar way Ron and Paphioboy suggested and it will be too expensive… There are light reflections of remaining water that I had just prayed on the plant (coleogyne)… The water dissapears after 2-3 hours and it does not concentrate in the potting mix…. I use it in order to raise hummidity… silly but convienient too…

*NYEric:* I have repotted the plant (coleogyne) approx. one month ago (or less) in s/h with a little percentage of fine bark for more hummidity retainance on the root system… Do you think that it’s imroper for this genus… Should I change my growing conditions? Generally, I grow my plants under lights, exept the hardy ones, but one thing is that I don’t know the light conditions for this species in relationship with others, like paphs, dendros or smth… Any tip or help is appreciated and of course needed…

*Ron-NY:* I think you are wright about the vanda… I already cut the damaged parts and treated them with H2O2. Should I put the plant in an area with very good circulation or as usual? Could I put the plant in a pot with very few quantity of potting mix so as to keer it moist? Or in a big bowl with some water in the bottom that does not come in contact with the roots?

*Candance:* I guess you are wright… There are two types of markings on the leaves: the black ones and the brownish ones…

I left some spots with cellular collapse, as you described it to be, because I didn’t want to stess the plant too much…. Thank you all again and I hope that both plants recover… 
Regards, Thanasis…


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 14, 2007)

"Ron-NY: I think you are wright about the vanda… I already cut the damaged parts and treated them with H2O2. Should I put the plant in an area with very good circulation or as usual? Could I put the plant in a pot with very few quantity of potting mix so as to keer it moist? Or in a big bowl with some water in the bottom that does not come in contact with the roots" I would put it in a spot that gets good air circulation but watch it closely. The other areas of cellular collapse may start turning black/brown as well. If it is a Fungus, you don't want the fungal spores to be dispersed throughout your collection.Vanda roots want to get wet and then dry. I would just water it normally.


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure why you felt it was necessary to add bark to leca for added moisture retention. The air pockets around the leca are beneficial to the plant's roots and when bark is added it decomposes and settles and the airflow to the roots is restricted. If you don't think the plant is getting enough moisture, shouldn't you just water it more?

My coleogynes grow well in lower light in semi hydro.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello,

Thank you both for the info...

Candance, when you say that your coleogynes grow well in lower light, could you please tell me what do you mean? Compared to what species? Paphs and Dendros? Please let me know... Could you please tell me about bulbos too...?? Thank you in advance... 

Take care...!!!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2007)

Take at look at this site http://www.orchidspecies.com/ it has lighting and temp. requirements for more species than you could ever acquire:> 

My bulbos are generally grown in low light, mottled paph light to maybe a little brighter and so are most of my coel. but some species may do better in more light. That's why Jay's website is so handy. You can look up the specific specie and find out the recommended growing conditions.


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 17, 2007)

Great link Candace. I bookmarked it.


----------

